# Shipping address



## Casper (21/6/16)

Morning guys

Just a quick Q

I know if we ship locally it is easy to provide addressing details to vendors like VM and the likes, but how about when we order form like for example FasTech or GearBest. What address details do we provide? P.O Box, or street address?

One more thing, is GearBest just as "fast" as FasTech?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Andre (21/6/16)

For Fasttech I combined my street and postal address as we do not have street post boxes, but I think postal should be enough seeing the parcel gets delivered by SAPO.


----------



## Casper (21/6/16)

Andre said:


> For Fasttech I combined my street and postal address as we do not have street post boxes, but I think postal should be enough seeing the parcel gets delivered by SAPO.


that is IF and ONLY IF the SAPO is not on strike...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (21/6/16)

9 times out of 10, the Post Office will not deliver the parcel to you. They normally send you a letter in your post (to the address you selected on your order), advising you to collect. I suggest stipulating the address closest to your nearest post office during office hours. Hence, using your normal postal address is sufficient.

Timelines, Gearbest has similar timelines for delivery. Fasttech however, you can select the country your parcels are routed through, and I suggest selecting either Singapore or China Post as those are the quickest. Try not to order anything with batteries (even built in) and anything organic (like cotton) as you will either never receive it, or it will take a few weeks extra to be delivered.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Andre (21/6/16)

Cespian said:


> I suggest stipulating the address closest to your nearest post office during office hours. Hence, using your normal physical address is sufficient.


As long as that physical address is a postal address too. Otherwise you will not get your letter/notice?

In my case, living far from the Cape Hub my parcel gets delivered to my Post Office in town. If they need documentation I also get a notice and supply same via email - then my parcel is routed to my Post Office.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (21/6/16)

Andre said:


> As long as that physical address is a postal address too. Otherwise you will not get your letter/notice?
> 
> In my case, living far from the Cape Hub my parcel gets delivered to my Post Office in town. If they need documentation I also get a notice and supply same via email - then my parcel is routed to my Post Office.



Apologies, I meant postal address, will update my response. Thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (21/6/16)

I track my stuff with this site: https://www.17track.net/en
They track it from origin to your PO

You can also use your international tracking code here: https://tracking.postoffice.co.za/TrackNTrace/TrackNTrace.aspx?ID=
If it is in the country it will show up there

If the parcel sits at customs for longer than a week i mail them at: customer.service@postoffice.co.za and ask them if the just have a backlog or do they need an invoice (which is 80% the time)

you can get the invoice from your site were you buy and just mail it to: JIMCCustomerServices@postoffice.co.za (I never got an invoice inquiry from CapeHUB)

That way the local system is not as slow, if they are not striking

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

